# distilled or tap water for my snakes?



## siucfi (Aug 10, 2004)

I was curious to know everyones oppinion on the topic of providing distilled or tap water to your snakes, I am curentlly providing distilled but I have read that snakes should drink tap due to the minerals but I have also read that they should not drink tap water due to chlorine etc.  So what should I provide? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Aug 10, 2004)

*If your water is safe for you, it's safe for the snakes. I recommend filling a gallon jug from the tap, leaving it uncapped and then letting it sit for 24 hours prior to use so that the chlorine dissipates. This type of "aged" tap water is perfect for reptile drinking water. If you are misting a cage and having problems with spotting from mineral deposits you can use distilled or reverse osmosis purified water for misting (and aged tap for drinking).

If you don't want to leave the water age, forget to leave some out, or don't like your local tap water you can buy spring water by the gallon, but in most cases it is an unnecessary expense.*


----------



## siucfi (Aug 10, 2004)

does this rule also apply to T's?


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 10, 2004)

Tap or spring water is okay, but I would stay away from distilled water.  Since it has nothing in the way of disolved minerals, it can actually cause problems with the osmotic balance of your body.  I imagine the same would be true of reptiles. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Zombie (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree with Dave here.
I was working at a petstore when the whole "Betta Bowl" fad was becoming hugely popular.
People were housing a betta along with a plant (usually peace lillies) in tall flower vases. Of course we sold them, as these things were like Pokemon for middle-aged woman. 
Anyway, of course there was a percentage of customers who would lose these fish, and 8 out of 10 times it was due to using nothing but distilled water, which, as Dave stated, have no dissolved minerals.
Best not to take your chances.

Of course the other reason people would kill these fish was the misconception that they actually live off the roots of the plant in the water with them.
Apparently certain national chain craft stores who sold the vases marketed for this ACTUALLY had stated in their "directions" for them that the fish would eat off the roots.
And I thought bettas were carnivorous....


----------



## siucfi (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the input I suppose my question has been answered.


----------



## ahudson (Sep 17, 2018)

siucfi said:


> I was curious to know everyones oppinion on the topic of providing distilled or tap water to your snakes, I am curentlly providing distilled but I have read that snakes should drink tap due to the minerals but I have also read that they should not drink tap water due to chlorine etc.  So what should I provide? Thanks for the input.


I've read lots of different ideas on this topic.  I would not used distilled but any bottled water would be fine if you don't have a aquarium dechlorinator.  Although, I live in Oregon and the tap water here is really clean and when I asked the store I got my ball python from they said the use plain tap water to mist and for drink for all their snakes.  I believe them because when I purchased my carnivorous plants the guy who sold them told me I could use tap water if I lived in Portland, OR.  All others needed to buy bottles water and set certain habitat requirements.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 24, 2018)

ahudson said:


> I lived in Portland, OR. All others needed to buy bottles water


Columbia river is reputed to be very clean while local water supplies elsewhere in the region can vary in contaminants.


----------

